

The Craigslist Reverse Programmer Troll - niklasl
http://teddziuba.com/2011/07/the-craigslist-reverse-programmer-troll.html

======
senthilnayagam
We are a VC who got shit load of money delivered by Central Bank of Nigeria
for the inheritance of King Mohammed.

We have bought a software company in India and a BPO in Philippines.

We need a idea guy whom we can fund, like ycombinator we would just take 8%
equity for funding and another 12% for development and BPO support. fancy
degrees and facebook contacts a must

:)

------
noomerikal
Best line - "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to
do look more like?"

------
gcb
you should have a control post.

something with just "asdf" typed over and over. ...filled with keywords at the
bottom.

I bet you'd get the same amount

------
Stythys
this is pure win :P

